
The State of CouchDB - akent
http://writing.jan.io/2013/02/01/the-state-of-couchdb.html
======
SchizoDuckie
PouchDB, TouchDB, whoah! This looks very nice. How production-ready is this?
Do you guys expect to find many bugs?

~~~
janl
PouchDB is on the verge of production ready, building projects with it now is
definitely recommended. TouchDB-iOS has shipping apps in the App Store.

------
amalag
Chef also moved away from CouchDB to Postgres in Chef 11

~~~
janl
Yeah, but the departure didn’t have the same effect that the other two had.

